# Perfume bottles



## brunette (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi everyone.
I'm going through the process of budgie proofing my bedroom. I spend pretty much all of my spare time in my room, so I figured that it would be the best place for interaction with my future budgie. I've discarded all of my candles (goodbye, old friends - i'll have to find a budgie safe way to relax asap), and my diffusers etc, but here's what I'm wondering: I have perfume bottles displayed on my dresser - would the scent from these affect a budgie, even when unsprayed? I only wear perfume when I'm leaving the house for the day, and I'm fully prepared to take the bottle outside to spray myself, and then leave it downstairs for the day so any residue on the bottle cap evaporates into a space where the budgie will never be and then return the bottle to its rightful place later in the day after i've wiped down the bottle. I would, of course, remove them from the room when the budgie is out to avoid perching/licking/chewing and wash any perfume from my neck before handling. 
I've attached a picture so you can visualise what I'm dealing with here.
So - what do you think? Perfume bottles in the room that are removed for the day when sprayed and wiped down to clear any residue and removed from the room when accessible by birdie - safe or no?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Louise,

Personally, I would keep your perfume bottles in a totally different room just to be safe. I would also be concerned about residual perfume on hair and clothes when interacting with your budgie.

I never use scented creams, lotions, cologne or perfume. 
and always ensure all soap, detergent and dryer sheets are unscented.

Budgies' respiratory systems are delicate and I refuse to take any chances when it comes to my birds' health and well-being.*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I can assure you your new relaxation will be your Budgies 
I too would rather be overly cautious regarding sprays and such.
I used to have candles burning all the time as well but it is a small price to pay, also be wary of hair dyes or nail polish fumes.


----------

